# Geography



## ehanes7612 (Aug 30, 2018)

What is the easternmost part of the United States?


----------



## troy (Aug 30, 2018)

Puerto rico


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 31, 2018)

Or Alaskan aleutian island?


----------



## Ray (Aug 31, 2018)

1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington DC 20500 - part of the Eastern Bloc.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 31, 2018)

US Marshal islands?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 31, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Or Alaskan aleutian island?



which one?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 31, 2018)

Semisopochnoi Island

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ochnoi-island-alaska-maphead-ken-jennings/amp


----------



## troy (Aug 31, 2018)

Alaska is west


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 31, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Semisopochnoi Island
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ochnoi-island-alaska-maphead-ken-jennings/amp



Bingo


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 31, 2018)

troy said:


> Alaska is west





read the article Linus posted


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 1, 2018)

as the article says "mumbo jumbo"......


----------

